# Learning Spanish in Playa del Ingles



## ste942000 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi

Does anyone know of any schools in or around Playa - I have been to one in San Fernando today however it started in September and isn't due to start again until April time?

Cheers


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ste942000 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know of any schools in or around Playa - I have been to one in San Fernando today however it started in September and isn't due to start again until April time?
> 
> Cheers


you'll find that with a lot of language schools, they often only start in September - & even if they have people dropping out it's hard to catch up!!

look through local papers maybe, sometimes you can one to one that way, or cards in bars/supermarkets


----------



## ste942000 (Jan 19, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you'll find that with a lot of language schools, they often only start in September - & even if they have people dropping out it's hard to catch up!!
> 
> look through local papers maybe, sometimes you can one to one that way, or cards in bars/supermarkets



Thank you - gonna try learning on line for now see where that gets me


----------

